# Exxon Mobil, Nigeria, Job Offer



## rkummerer (Feb 26, 2013)

This is just a heads up because it almost happened to me. If you receive a Job Offer from Exxon Mobil in Nigeria, its most likely a scam. Beware, if names like James Amadi and Paul Ebi are on the offer or are associated with it, it is invalid. So please be careful what information you give them

Good Luck everyone, stay safe


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## rkummerer (Feb 26, 2013)

twostep said:


> Thank you for the heads up.


Anytime, just don't want no one else to make the same mistake


----------

